# Batch-Programmierung



## Leftbox (22. April 2004)

hallo

ich habe die aufgabe erhalten in einem bestehenden verzeichnis (windows) alle vorhandenen dateien mittels einem speziellen reportgenerator abzuarbeiten und die in den dateien enthaltenen daten zu exportieren.
ich wollte nun mit einem batch jede in diesem verzeichnis vorhandene datei anpacken (for-schleife), diese umbenennen (der reportgeneerator greift bei jeder verarbeitung auf eine starre namensgebung zu) und mittels eines weiteren mit 'call' aufgerufenen batches weiterverarbeiten.
leider kann in der for-schleife nur ein befehl abgearbeitet werden d.h. ich kann nicht umbenennen und einen weiteren verarbeitungsbatch starten.
wichtig ist, dass jede vom reportgenerator zu verarbeitende datei den selben namen erhält. das bedeutet, dass jede datei einzeln umbenennt und verarbeitet werden kann.
wie kann ein solcher batch aussehen?

ich wäre für rasche hilfe sehr dankbar.

leftbox


----------



## zeromancer (22. April 2004)

Bitte lesen


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (22. April 2004)

Wenn Batch keine Vorgabe ist, dann würd ich mich ganz schnell davon entfernen... Der Windows Skripting Host bietet dir da bedeuten mehr möglichkeiten, ist relativ gut dokumentiert und macht sowas mit Links. Nochdazu  hast du mehere Sprachen zur Verfügung - da wird was dabei sein was dir zusagt  (JScript, VBScrit, Perl, Rexx usw...)

bye


----------

